# Feriarlo por



## eno2

Hallo,
Feriarlo por
(El tesorio del San José):  <"Su riqueza histórica y cultural no tiene precio y el derecho de los colombianos a conocer, difundir y preservar este tesoro cultural no se negocia y no podemos *feriarlo por *los anticuarios del mundo", añadió.>
Mein problem ist 'feriarlo por'.
Und vor allem die Verwendung von "POR', was nicht "zu oder an" bedeutet, sondern 'entlang' (a lo largo de )
Mein Versuch "Sein historischer und kultureller Reichtum ist von unschätzbarem Wert, und das Recht der Kolumbianer, diesen Kulturschatz zu kennen, zu verbreiten und zu bewahren, wird nicht ausgehandelt,: und wir können ihn (=den Schatz) *nicht (billig) an* die Antiquitätenhändler der Welt *verkaufen. *


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Me parece bien, excepto "wird nicht ausgehandelt". Diríamos "ist nicht verhandelbar".
Y creo que el verbo "verhökern" (en vez de "verkaufen") sería quizás un poco más adecuado, porque en mi opinión transporta más la idea de vender (barato) algo muy precioso.


----------



## eno2

Gracias.
verhökern: coloquial, no lo conocí, veo que 'verramschen' es un sinónimo


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Sí, tienes razón, Duden ve ambos como coloquiales. Entonces quizás "verschachern"? Pero de todas formas tendría que ser "bei Antiquitätenhändlern".


----------



## kunvla

... *feriarlo por *los anticuarios del mundo. 

Wörtlich: "... in den Antiquitätengeschäften der Welt verkaufen'.

Saludos,


----------



## eno2

Ja aber warum 'por' und nicht 'en '?
Por: Das hört pejorativ an....


----------



## kunvla

_por aquí, por allá, por todas las habitaciones de la casa, por las calles de la ciudad, por las tiendas de todo el mundo_, etc.

Ejemplo:

Y se vuelve a llevar el románico, y las once mil vírgenes/vergas de Apollinaire se reparten *por los anticuarios del mundo*, como encontrando cada una su capilla laica.​Francisco Umbral, _La carta a mi mujer_.​
Saludos,


----------



## eno2

Eso era la razón porque pensaba en  'entlangs'
Por no es verdaderamente an (a español).
Me parece que es más 'a lo largo de' aquí.


----------



## Bonjules

me parece el 'por' aquí  simplemente significa  'durch', 'mittels'  der/die Antiquitätenhändler/geschäfte....
Una aceptación muy común  en español.


----------



## kunvla

eno2 said:


> Ja aber warum 'por' und nicht 'en '?


Tal vez te lo aclare el siguiente texto:

H) Campo de realizaciones de la preposición «*por*»​[...]​5) Cuando el regente es un verbo predicativo del tipo *vender*, *cantar*, *comprar*, *matar*, etc., indiferente al sema 'movimiento', como, por ejemplo en las oraciones siguientes: (...) cantaba y alborotaba _por_ las calles, _S. Andía_, 28; Lo vendía de estraperlo en la calle Córdoba o _por_ los alrededores del mercado, _Isla_, 41; No he de soltar la vida _por_ estos pedregales, Borges, _Antología_, 16; Le dio muerte de un balazo allá _por_ la Costa Brava, _op_. _cit_. 85, la preposición adquiere el sentido de 'tránsito espacial en los límites o en las inmediaciones de la extención designada por el régimen', de lo que emana un matiz contextual de 'indeterminación'. _*Por*_ conmuta en estos casos [...] con las preposiciones estáticas _*en*_ y _*entre*_ —v. gr., «Cantaban _en_ (_entre_) los árboles»— [...], lo que introduciría las siguientes matizaciones semánticas: _*en*_ y _*entre*_ ubican la acción verbal en una extención parcial o totalmente limitada y de forma estática; [...].​
Morera Pérez, Marcial: _Estructura semántica del sistema preposicional del español moderno y sus campos de usos_. Servicio de Publicaciones del Excmo. Cabildo Insular de Fuertaventura, Puerto del Rosario, 1988, pág. 290.

El destacado es mío.


Otro ejemplo:

En Valladolid, Andrés del Corral, del colegio de San Gabriel, revela, asolado, el daño hecho por la soldadesca francesa, y por los propios españoles:​«el paisanaje no ha hecho menos estragos, sacando cuanto podía. Hasta los libros de la librería que se libertaron del incendio, no se pudieron libertar de un tropel inmenso de muchachos que a brazadas cargaron y fueron a *vender por todas las tiendas de esta ciudad*».​Leopoldo Stampa, _Pólvora, plata u boleros: memoria de embajadas, saqueos y pasatiempos relatados por testigos combatientes de la Guerra de la Independencia 1808-1814_, Marcial Pons Historia, 2011​

Saludos,


----------



## eno2

Muy difícil de comprender 5) pero por lo visto confirma mi idea de movimiento y de espacio del uso de por en  'feriarlo por...'= venderlo barato por..' de #1

Ahora, tengo que concluir que  en alemán solo se puede traducir usando 'an'.


----------



## kunvla

eno2 said:


> pero por lo visto confirma mi idea de movimiento y de espacio del uso de por en 'feriarlo por...'= venderlo barato por..' de #1


La combinación de "vender por + sustantivo en plural (tiendas, anticuarios, mercados, redes sociales, calles, etc.)" suguiere más bien la idea de distribución, esto es, 'por todas las partes, sitios, lugares'. 

"venderlo barato por ..." fuera 'feriarlo por nada en/por ...'

Saludos,


----------



## eno2

kunvla said:


> La combinación de "vender por + sustantivo en plural (tiendas, anticuarios, mercados, redes sociales, calles, etc.)" suguiere más bien la idea de distribución, esto es, 'por todas las partes, sitios, lugares'.


Si ,es geografico, y distibución es movimiento.
pero el artículo  5) citado dice 





> un verbo predicativo del tipo *vender*, *cantar*, *comprar*, *matar*, etc., indiferente al sema 'movimiento',


 indiferente al sema 'movimiento'




> "venderlo barato por ..." fuera 'feriarlo por nada en/por ...'


 No entiendo.

De todas maneras, la traducción es 'an'.  No me queda mucha duda.


----------



## kunvla

Mira el ejemplo de la cita: "Lo vendía de estraperlo en la calle Córdoba o _por_ los alrededores del mercado".
Se podría preguntar:
—¿Dónde?
—En la calle Córdoba (= lugar determinado)  o _por_ los alrededores del mercado (lugar indeterminado o poco determinado)

Lo mismo en cuanto a tu ejemplo:
—¿Dónde feriarlo?
—Por los anticuarios del mundo.

Pues no se trata de movimiento, sino de *distribución*:

1. f. Acción y efecto de distribuir.
2. f. Reparto de un producto a los locales en que debe comercializarse.
distribución



eno2 said:


> kunvla said:
> 
> 
> 
> "venderlo barato por ..." fuera 'feriarlo por nada en/por ...'
> 
> 
> 
> No entiendo.
Click to expand...

Lo que quería decir es que ni el _por_ ni el _feriar_ en "feriarlo por los anticuarios del mundo" tienen en su significado 'barato'. Pero sí, claro, al traducirlo se lo puede hacer como le guste a uno.

Saludos,


----------

